# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  68x19mm Lamb's tongue skirt to 42x11mm arc door jambs

## DFA

Hi, 
I'm currently building a house and I'm going to put in a T&G floor on battens to SOG. However, since my builder is a project builder, the T&G floor can only be installed after handover. 
I'm going to get my floor layer to install the skirting (which most people I spoke with recommends 19mm thick to allow 10mm expansion at edge of floors). The builder's standard range of arcs are 11mm thick (and it's too late to change it).  
So my question is, has anyone done or heard of a job like this where we can just simply plane/taper the thicker 19mm lamb's tongue skirting to meet the thinner 11mm thick jamb arcs? 
Cheers!

----------


## echnidna

go with the standard arcs and fit some quad for extra cover

----------


## Old Codger

11mm thick arcs!    what is the world coming to.  
I think you should consider direct sticking the t&g boards to the existing floor and eliminating the battens. This will reduce hieght problems where the overlay floor meets other floor coverings. Sika have a great adhesive for this.  It also makes the floor quieter.

----------


## ian

Whoa 
But what about the doors and door architraves?
If the builder is installing them before handover (normal) you'll have to take the doors off because your T&G floor will likely be higher than the bottom of the door.  
FWIW, I think you should get the floor installed before the skirtings and architraces are placed and the doors hung 
ian

----------


## Old Codger

If you have plasterboard on the walls then you can cut 20mm off the bottom of the sheet on the wall to allow some room for movement of the floor.

----------

